# PayPal now charging fees for receiving funds to a Personal Account



## ta_man

I just found out, because someone sent me a payment for something, that PayPal *now charges the same fees to receive cash* (paid from PayPal balance) for a purchase in a *Personal Account* as they do for Premier and Business Accounts.

It is still free if it is a personal transfer (as in you send money to you son in college).


----------



## guver

Same here. I've never paid any fees for personal account. The fee seems to be for goods/services regardless of the funding source and is up to the payor who pays them. Very bad deal.


----------



## nitro4294

*Strange.
I just did a transfer from Paypal to my personal checking and it was free.
*


----------



## guver

Me too. The new fees are when someone pays your account .


----------



## bojo

It is always like that. thy will charge a fee when you send money to who gets the cash.


----------



## ta_man

bojo said:


> It is always like that. thy will charge a fee when you send money to who gets the cash.


It wasn't always like that if you had a Personal Account.

The recipient always had to pay a fee to receive credit card payments. They didn't used to charge fees to get cash from from one PayPal account to a Personal Account.

Now if a person sends cash from PayPal balance to a personal account to purchase something, the recipient is charged the same fee as if it was a credit card payment or a payment to a Premier/Business account. It it still free if the cash is a gift or personal transfer - i.e. no shipping address can be specified for these transactions.

Check out the description of fees under Legal Agreements on the PayPal web site under 4.2 - "Receiving Payments for Commercial Transactions and Personal Transactions."

http://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=xpt/UserAgreement/ua/USUA-outside#receive-policy


----------



## BuzzBomber

One more reason I hate paypal. When I was selling off a bunch of my plane stuff a few years ago, I got sucked into upgrading to "premier" status so that I could take cards for payment on a few of the big ticket items. At the time it seemed like a good idea, now I get hosed everytime I sell something online. Oh well. Guess I'll go old school and start posting flyers at the track and flying field when I want to sell...


----------



## nutz4rc

Ta Man is correct, this is definitely an increase in fees. 

I have lost money due to PayPal's convulted method of guaranteeing transactions. Due to this, I don't like the service; however many times it is the only payment method accepted.


----------



## ta_man

BuzzBomber said:


> One more reason I hate paypal. When I was selling off a bunch of my plane stuff a few years ago, I got sucked into upgrading to "premier" status so that I could take cards for payment on a few of the big ticket items. At the time it seemed like a good idea, now I get hosed everytime I sell something online. Oh well. Guess I'll go old school and start posting flyers at the track and flying field when I want to sell...


You could have two separate PayPal accounts (I do): a Premier for transactions that require credit card payments and a Personal for all others. It used to be that you didn't get hit with fees on the Personal account so it made sense to have two. But it doesn't make much difference since now they take out fees for commercial transactions to a Personal account.


----------



## BuzzBomber

ta_man said:


> You could have two separate PayPal accounts (I do): a Premier for transactions that require credit card payments and a Personal for all others. It used to be that you didn't get hit with fees on the Personal account so it made sense to have two. But it doesn't make much difference since now they take out fees for commercial transactions to a Personal account.


That's true, but the problem I ran into with setting up a Paypal acct for my wife was that we couldn't have two accounts linked to the same checking account. Maybe they've changed that. I don't really do enough volume to worry about it anymore, but it's aggravating nonetheless.


----------



## trackdog

Its horrible when a business must make money and cant give everything away for free. Its simple, don't like it don't use it.


----------



## BuzzBomber

trackdog said:


> Its horrible when a business must make money and cant give everything away for free. Its simple, don't like it don't use it.


That sword cuts both ways, you know. It's not as if Ebay and Paypal weren't profitable under their old fee structure. That said, I don't like their revised policies, and I won't use them when avoidable.


----------



## casper60

I stopped using paypal when someone in Japan hacked my account and drained it. Paypal put the money back into my account but it screwed up my bank account, which still shows in a negative balance... Yip, done with Paypal


----------



## trackdog

Thanks for making my point. If enough people stop using it and then when their profits dive they will make changes.


----------



## ta_man

trackdog said:


> Its horrible when a business must make money and cant give everything away for free. Its simple, don't like it don't use it.


I have been taking your advice. Since eBay said that I could no longer have some one pay me directly via money order but must pay through PayPal so they can lop off another 3% in addition to the listing and final value fees, I have avoided them. So now they want to lop off the 3% of stuff I sell on HobbyTalk or RCTech.


----------



## trackdog

I know its nuts. By the time you sell something most of it goes to any fee they can think of.


----------



## Fl Flash

I recently found out about this increase, I have had an account for for a long time but use it very little. Recently I sold off two of my LE carpet cars and some spare parts putting a great price on them so they would move quickly and I could use the money for my summer Cap season. They sold quickly but by the time I was charged the unexpected extra fees and increased shipping costs it amounted to $38.00 outta my pocket ouch! In the future I,ll have to add these additional cost into what I sell to make the sell worthwhile and buyers wont be able to get near the deal they used too


----------



## guver

The nice thing is that they didn't notify anyone even those signed up for policy chnge notices. When you get the e-mail stating the amount you have been paid, it shows the total and the real amount/fees are completely non-existent. You will not know it until you actually log into your account and see the balance or total, if you don't notice then you can click details and then it shows up pretty clear. My few have all been around 3%


----------



## TamiyaKing

Its annoying my wife is selling her stuff on e-bay and paypal never told us about the charges so now she has to re-list everything.It almost seems that even when you want to make a little money for yourself someone already has their hand out.Will anyone agree?


----------



## BuzzBomber

Well, yeah. Ebay/Paypal is following a road paved by many businesses before them. If they continue on their current course of policy eroding sellers rights to give to buyers and increasing fees, I think Ebay/Paypal will eat itself. Just my completely unqualified 2¢.


----------



## ta_man

BuzzBomber said:


> Well, yeah. Ebay/Paypal is following a road paved by many businesses before them. If they continue on their current course of policy eroding sellers rights to give to buyers and increasing fees, I think Ebay/Paypal will eat itself. Just my completely unqualified 2¢.


You know, I thought that too. But I've paid attention to the number of listings in a category I look at frequently for RC stuff (cars/parts&accessories) and the average number of auction listings is down only maybe 5%.


----------



## TamiyaKing

To me it seems like everywhere you turn hidden fee here and there its out of control.


----------



## wait a minute

try craigslist..its free and i have seen some rc stuff on there.


----------



## BuzzBomber

I've got my Monster GT up for sale on there right now - I got a few nibbles right after I posted it, but it doesn't seem like too many people are on there looking for R/C, at least in my neck of the woods. I have seen some good deals listed though...


----------



## swtour

HERE's MORE PayPal FEE info (From Paypal.com)

*Free vs. Fees
In some cases, it’s free to Send Money. Sometimes there are fees. Here’s how it breaks down.

Within the US:
Payment Method Send Money Receive Money 
Personal transfers to friends and family Fully funded by: 
PayPal balance - Free
Bank transfer - Free 
Credit card/Debit card 2.9% + $0.30 per transaction
Fee may be paid by the sender or recipient—sender decides. 

Making a purchase, i.e. goods, services, or eBay items PayPal balance 
Bank transfer - Free
Credit card - 1.9% to 2.9% + $0.30 USD 
*


----------



## guver

"Making a purchase, i.e. goods, services, or eBay items PayPal balance 
Bank transfer - Free"

This is no longer true, the part about making agoods,service purchase with Paypal balance. Buyer or seller pays it.


----------



## TamiyaKing

When will people wake up and learn that everything is a hidden fee,phone bills,credit cards,taxes,the list goes on.:freak:


----------



## ta_man

swtour said:


> HERE's MORE PayPal FEE info (From Paypal.com)
> 
> Free vs. Fees
> In some cases, it’s free to Send Money. Sometimes there are fees. Here’s how it breaks down.
> 
> Within the US:
> Payment Method Send Money Receive Money
> Personal transfers to friends and family Fully funded by:
> PayPal balance - Free
> Bank transfer - Free
> Credit card/Debit card 2.9% + $0.30 per transaction
> Fee may be paid by the sender or recipient—sender decides.
> 
> Making a purchase, i.e. goods, services, or eBay items PayPal balance
> *Bank transfer - Free*
> Credit card - 1.9% to 2.9% + $0.30 USD


Bank transfer payments *for goods* are no longer free to the recipient of a personal account. That's why I made the first post. If there is a shipping address associated with the payment, PayPal takes a fee.

If you no longer have a personal account I guess you can't try it yourself. Maybe find someone who still does have a personal account and try it. They can always refund the payment after you see what happens.


----------



## swtour

TA Man

That was taken right from PAYPALs site yesterday.

What sparked me to look further into it was my MOM sent me a PayPal transaction for my SONs birthday.

I told her to send it as a personal transaction, not a purchase transaction because of the fees. (She didn't see the option tab for the personal transaction, so she sent it as "GOODS" and my sons 25.00 birthday GIFT cost ME $1.30 because of the way she sent it) 

THERE are still ways to do PAYPAL w/o fees - but it's going to get tricky unless you are dealing with someone you know!


----------



## ta_man

Yes, basically you have to tell the person to send it as "money owed" or something like that. But then they cannot specify a shipping address. Some stranger is not likely to want to do that. And the current rules say if PayPal catches you doing that, they might (or will - not sure)l close your account.


----------



## TamiyaKing

ta_man said:


> Yes, basically you have to tell the person to send it as "money owed" or something like that. But then they cannot specify a shipping address. Some stranger is not likely to want to do that. And the current rules say if PayPal catches you doing that, they might (or will - not sure)l close your account.


So much for trying to make a buck.


----------



## ta_man

TamiyaKing said:


> So much for trying to make a buck.


So much for you and me trying to make a buck. PayPal is definitely making a buck.


----------



## TamiyaKing

You aint kidding.


----------



## Fl Flash

Does it remind anyone else of a popular bumper sticker from the 70's?

*" Gas, Grass or A$$, NOBODY Rides for Free "*


----------



## guver

Paypal has some pretty smart people. Now instead of reading the column where it shows what you are actually paid (like before) the column is now termed "gross" in small print. It does show the full amount that the buyer paid so unless you can add the balance quickly or click the details , you will still not notice. I'll bet that many users who recieve many payments still o not realise this. I wish I could have a column that reads the "net" increase.


----------



## TamiyaKing

I agree.


----------

